# msd dashhawk mounting



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a dashhawk on the way for my 05 gto and im trying to get some ideas on where to mount it. I would like to mount it in a semi permanent inconspicuous location. I have found this bezel on wretched motorsports that fits under the sterio this would be awesome Wretched Motorsports but there is no way im spending $201.00 for a piece of plastic... I might pay $50-$100 for something like that but for $201 is a bit much. Does anyone use the dashhawk in here and ideas on where to mount it would be great.


----------

